# University Entry Exams- Master of Composition



## Ali Dmo

Hey, Newbie here, Don't know if this is the right place to post this,

a quick bio to help the situation, I'm 22 y.o studying bachelor of french literature and I want to change to master of composition without getting its bachelor,have been studying 3 years for it already,I'm a choir singer/pianist,a short list of what I have studied harmony(30/60 dubovsky) , counterpoint ( kent kennan, grigoriev mix), history ( a few books on general history of musics ), repertoire is always growing, philosophy , psychology, semiotics and aesthetics. 

Have had 2 concerts in my countries biggest concert halls, a lot of accompaniment/bandsa and a few composing jobs on theaters and lieds.
so my question is , University entry exams for master of composition,specially in France/Germany, how hard are they on Piano skills?
any idea on any other university would also help
I'm not following a certain piano teaching method cause I need fast progression,my piano teacher is pretty awesome but he refuses to answer this particular question. 

Thanks a lot for reading my post, would like to have your opinions shared


----------



## Ali Dmo

really? no one can help me out there?


----------



## bghill

Maybe try re-posting this in the Today's Composers sub-forum?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm not a student in France or Germany, so I really wouldn't be able to help much at all....but I probably can say that you may need to present some kind of folio of your work. A variety or large ensemble and small ensemble works, for example, and also it would possibly benefit you if you are able to ever get recordings of performances of your work so they know you are also concerned with the 'playability' side of composing. 

What have you composed so far?


----------



## Ali Dmo

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What have you composed so far?


Well, Not so much, a Piano solo work and a Trio For Piano, violin and cello. I don't have them recorded, but the trio will be performed this winter.

to be honest, I'm more concerned about Piano skills that they most require, Some also require conducting skills. any idea about those? Like what pieces are found to be accepted for composing major?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ali Dmo said:


> Well, Not so much, a Piano solo work and a Trio For Piano, violin and cello. I don't have them recorded, but the trio will be performed this winter.
> 
> to be honest, I'm more concerned about Piano skills that they most require, Some also require conducting skills. any idea about those? Like what pieces are found to be accepted for composing major?


Typically a conservatoire would expect fairly high level repertoire. Around grade 8 standard and above I suppose, depending on the grading system used.


----------



## Ali Dmo

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Typically a conservatoire would expect fairly high level repertoire. Around grade 8 standard and above I suppose, depending on the grading system used.


I'm currently around Grade 8 myself, If you mean ABRSM grades. including all other parts of the exam, i.e Aural and Music History/theory.

thanks so much mate <3


----------

